# Sig strip problem



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi,

Any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Go to profile , edit Sig and make sure BB Code is on


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Working okay for me so your BB Code is switched off










Go to

Profile>Board preferences>Edit posting defaults and tick 'yes' on Enable BBCode by default


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks - BB was the problem

All is well again


----------

